# How do you paint Death Guard?



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

I was just wondering how GW paints their Nurgle Death Guard, you know the green color scheme. I tried looking it up on their website, but their models are all brown and have horrable pics. Please, if you know how to do it, please leave a post with the steps.
THANK YOU


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

go look at http://uk.games-workshop.com/chaosspacemarines/four-colours/5/


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Right, that's the brown that he doesn't want.

I'd prime 'em black, and start with a basecoat of a dark hunter green. If you thin foundation paints enough, they're usable, so Orkhide Shade would work. From there, I'd just slowly add white to build layers. When you get to a sort of sickly green-white, I'd wash it with a 50/50 mix of green and chestnut ink that you've watered down SIGNIFICANTLY. You want the slight shine to indicate the slimy look, but you don't want to completely stain the armour, either. Watering the ink down a lot will focus it mostly in the crevasses, which is really where you're aiming it towards anyway. See how that works out. 

If you have an old miniature of any sort lying around, you can use it as a test piece. It doesn't have to be a Space Marine model to work out the technique with, after all. You can adjust the colors as you see fit on a test model, and work a bit with the mixes until they're to your liking.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Try a basecoat of Catachan Green, built up the highlights by adding rotting flesh and hit it with a watered down flesh wash or brown wash. Hope that helps...Good Luck


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## titus (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is my paint scheme for my deathguard---chaos b undercoat--base coat knarloc green on armor and bolt gun on the trim--chaos b ink over everything--catchan green wash on armor--dry brush rotting flesh on the armor--chest nut ink on the armor--mithral silver on the trim to highlight it,i think it looks good took me ages to get a colour scheme that i liked.


----------



## Lord Rheumeye (Jul 25, 2009)

Armor

well, what i do is
First: Undercoat the model with Chaos Black
Second: put a basecoat of a mix of 3:1 camo green/skull white
third: Drybrush Skorched brown
forth: Drybrush a light layer Bubonic Brown
fifth: Drybrush Rotting flesh
sixth: put on a really really light dry brush of skorched brown
seventh: dry brush light layers of camo green until satisfied...

Wire/Plasma/Power wpn

base black
drybrush snot green
drybrush a light blue

Bone
base black
put a layer of bleached bone
wash w/ flesh wash


----------



## Akirros (Nov 18, 2009)

I doubt this is of any use anymore but what I like to do is

1. Basecoat in Chaos Black

2. Coat all of the armor with Gretchin Green Foundation

3. Drybrush everywhere with Rotting Flesh

4. Paint the armor trims either Boltgun Metal or Shining Gold

5. Any bone areas Bleached Bone

6. Give the entire model a coat of Sepia wash

7. A thin wash of Devlan Mud

8. Pick up any highlights

To see how this scheme looks there are pictures i've posted here....

Marines are on page 1 with Oblits on page 2

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=50761


----------

